# أقتراح جدير بالدراسة



## ثائر البهيجي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعزائي الأعضاء
العضوات الكريمات
السلام عليكم
أقترح قيام من يهتم بتعريب الهندسة ان يقوم بمفرده أو مع آخرين بترجمة خبر هندسي أو مقال ...على أن ينشره مع النص الأجنبي لكي يطلع عليه الأعضاء والعضوات ويكتبوا عن 
رأيهم في العمل ....وجزاكم الله خيرا

البهيجي


----------



## مهندس أول (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اقتراح ممتاز لكني أفضل أن نتعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بدلاً من الترجمة.
من تعلم لغة قوم أمن شرهم


----------



## ثائر البهيجي (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*تعلم اللغة علم والتعريب علم آخر!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم....شكرا للأخ مهندس أول...مشاركته لكني أرغب بتوضيح الأمر التالي حيث أرى
ان تعلم اللغة الأنكليزية ...يختلف عن تعريب الهندسة..فالأول يحتاج الى أجادة التلفظ بشكل مقبول
وكذلك جميع مستلزمات المحادثة...وغيرها..أما الثاني وهو موضوعنا اي تعريب الهندسة..فالذي
قصدته هو تعريب مثلا..خبر هندسي...وهو ليس كقصة او قصيدة بل عبارة عن مجموعة افكار اذا
تمكنت من فهمها فاني أستطيع التعبير عنها باللغة العربية بشرط ان يفهم القاريء تلك الأفكار بشكل
صحيح....لذا فاني أرى اننا من الممكن ان نقوم بالتعريب بشرط ان نفهم الأفكار بشكل جيد وان نعرف
صياغتها بشكل جيد باللغة العربية....وشكرا للجميع.
ثائرالبهيجي


----------

